# Any Differences Between 2012 and 2013 EMX-5?



## hillslug67 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi all. Looking to pull the trigger on an EMX-5. Competitive has a 2012 model frameset for around 2200 and Wrench Science has a 2013 for 2400. They also list geometry differences (looking at size 52 frame). Does anyone know if there is a difference in the two model years? Thanks!


----------

